# H1 to D2S/D2R HID Adapters, etc.



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

I saw the below listing on ebay for H4 to D2S/D2R adapters. I know the L31 Altimas use H1 low beam bulbs, but I was wondering if anyone knows if there are similar adapters for these?

 

I know the factory xenon bulbs on Altimas are D2R, which are for reflectors not projectors lenses. As far as I know, these usually have a black paint on the lower half of the bulb so that light only shines on the upper-half of the reflector, and thus only down onto the road. Obviously, because these aluminum adapters have the protrusion, they can accept D2S as well, which use the same base, but have no paint on them, as it will block the light going downward.

I originally was planning to mount projectors inside my stock headlight housings, but I'm worried there might be problems with alignment down the road (plus it looks ugly if done wrong).

Thus, I'm now wondering if it's simpler to just change the H1 socket on the housing to one taken from an Altima that came with factory HID?? If it's possible, does anyone know how hard it would be? Or, alternatively, find something like the above adapter (see picture) for an H1 socket.

Any ideas, suggestion, etc., will be much appreciated.


----------

